# TV show downloads



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I just purchased the complete set of Stargate SG-1 from Amazon and then read about the problems people have been having with the poor quality of the discs. While searching the web for more information on this issue, I found a site where you can download TV shows for a fee. I was just wondering if these sites are legitimate and if anyone has any experience with them. One issue I have with one of thes sites is that they don't give you the membership fee up front. You have to provide an e-mail address. Not a good sign IMO.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its hit and miss with these kinds of sites. some have a license to distribute these shows others dont. Look at U tube you see lots of pirated videos uploaded all the time the quality is awful but some people dont care.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Tony,

Thank you for the quick response. I don't suppose there's any way to know who is legitimate? I always assumed anything on u-tube was questionable.

Bob


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> Tony,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response. I don't suppose there's any way to know who is legitimate? I always assumed anything on u-tube was questionable.
> 
> Bob


That seems like a good rule of thumb to me... although I have heard Utube is suddenly missing certain clips of movies and commercials my boss like to play over and over and over :coocoo:and over ....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> Tony,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response. I don't suppose there's any way to know who is legitimate? I always assumed anything on u-tube was questionable.
> 
> Bob


I really dont know, If you view then directly off the networks website then you can be sure that its ok but alot of the time these other sites are just pirated copies.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> I just purchased the complete set of Stargate SG-1 from Amazon and then read about the problems people have been having with the poor quality of the discs. While searching the web for more information on this issue, I found a site where you can download TV shows for a fee. I was just wondering if these sites are legitimate and if anyone has any experience with them. One issue I have with one of thes sites is that they don't give you the membership fee up front. You have to provide an e-mail address. Not a good sign IMO.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


I hope this isn't so! 
I bought a boxed set from Sams Club a month or so back but haven't watched them yet. When I start a series I get a bit compulsive I guess, and end up watching it back to back and the entire series over the course of a couple of weeks. (depending on how long the series ran) 

Needless to say that's a big commitment and I haven't been able to commit to much lately due to health reasons. I really hope I don't have bad discs!


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

wbassett said:


> I hope this isn't so!
> I bought a boxed set from Sams Club a month or so back but haven't watched them yet. When I start a series I get a bit compulsive I guess, and end up watching it back to back and the entire series over the course of a couple of weeks. (depending on how long the series ran)
> 
> Needless to say that's a big commitment and I haven't been able to commit to much lately due to health reasons. I really hope I don't have bad discs!


Bill,

If you got the square box with the gate on the front, I would pull the discs and examine all of them. When I inspected mine, I found that the disc closest to the bottom (the third disc) usually has the most scratches and nicks. I put some of them in the player and randomly played some tracks. So far they seem ok but I really don't want to watch them out of sequence so I'm crossing my fingers and hope for the best when I get to the later seasons and watch them in totality.

In any case, I'm the same as you and get a bit compulsive when watching a series, especially SG-1. I also have been through some health issues so I know how that feels. I hope you get better soon and get to enjoy the show.

Bob


----------

